
Microsoft Windows 10 Update Interrupts Weather Forecast [video] - robertelder
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VMPeTrHNX1U
======
mtgx
Should've used Never10.

[https://www.grc.com/never10.htm](https://www.grc.com/never10.htm)

